# Rasgo Morfológico



## verismo21

Hola,

quisiera saber algún rasgo(s) morfológico(s) del español hablado por los catalohablantes. Sé que a nivel fonológico existe la sonorización de la /s/ final de palabra en posición intervocálica (lo[z] unos). Ahora me falta algún ejemplo morfológico...

¡Muchas Gracias!


----------



## jester.

Hola verismo21.

No sé qué es morfología 

Pero lo que sí sé es que en el foro catalán ya se discutó el asunto "El castellano hablado por los catalanoparlantes". Así que, si buscas en el foro, seguramente encontrarás algo que te sirva.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Verismo,

Depende de la variedad de catalán que hablen, pero por lo general también, *a nivel fonológico*:

- Las Aes átonas, no suelen pronunciarlas como "A", sino a medio camino entre la "A" y la "E" neutra (y digo a medio camino, en el mejor de los casos, porque muchos pronuncian "E" neutra en lugar de "A"  ).

- La "L" es más suave también; no te puedo indicar técnicamente la diferencia, pero es bastante evidente. Tanto, que es el principal rasgo que se utiliza para caricaturizar a los catalanes hablando castellano. 

En otros aspectos, sin embargo, los catalanoparlantes suelen diferenciar con facilidad otros sonidos: 

Por ejemplo:

- Normalmente diferenciarán bien la "LL" de "callado" (silencioso), frente a la "Y" de "cayado" (el bastón del pastor), que muchos castellanoparlantes no distinguen.

- Siempre se respetará la "D" final como en "heredad", "sinceridad", que hoy día está ampliamente contaminado, por lo menos en España, como "heredaz", "sinceridaz"... probablemente gracias al hábito adquirido por la abundancia de términos catalanes terminados en vocal + t, empezando por todos los participios verbales.

A ver qué dicen los demás...


----------



## jester.

megane_wang said:


> - Siempre se respetará la "D" final como en "heredad", "sinceridad", que hoy día está ampliamente contaminado, por lo menos en España, como "heredaz", "sinceridaz"... probablemente gracias al hábito adquirido por la abundancia de términos catalanes terminados en vocal + t, empezando por todos los participios verbales.



¿Estás seguro de que siempre se respeta correctamente la D final? Sé que muchos catalanoparlantes suelen pronunciarla como T porque se hace así en catalán. Es decir, que yo sepa, muchos catalanes pronuncian Madrit en vez de Madrid.


----------



## megane_wang

Jester, por una parte no deja de ser una apreciación personal, y por otra el teclado no facilita demasiado la transcripción fonética...  

Me sabe mal por verismo, pero no se me ocurren *rasgos morfológicos*...

...anyone ?


----------



## betulina

Reconozco mi ignorancia, pero no sé muy bien a qué se puede referir con "rasgos morfológicos".  Siempre me pierdo con la terminología.....

¿......Decir "plegar del trabajo" en vez de "salir"? Esto supongo que sería semántico... 
¿......decir "la calor" en vez de "el calor"? Esto si lo sabes ya no lo haces....

No sé, no acabo de verlo claro... Alguna idea?


----------



## Samaruc

Hola Verismo21,

Dado que te centras en la morfología, esto es, el proceso de construcción de palabras, supongo que excluyes los casos de interferencias por sustitución de palabras o por influencias en las construcciones sintácticas. Esto, junto a la exclusión de cuestiones fonéticas, reduce mucho las posibles respuestas ya que la mayor influencia se da en la fonética, el léxico y la sintaxis.

Así, imagino que lo que quieres son ejemplos de palabras a las que apliquemos las reglas de derivación catalanas y no las castellanas cuando hablamos en castellano... Me temo que, si es eso lo que buscas, habrá pocos casos...

No se me ocurren ahora casos puramente morfológicos... Quizás a la hora de sustantivizar verbos tenemos una mayor tendencia a usar participios en femenino en casos en que el castellano busca otras soluciones, pero tampoco estoy muy convencido...


----------



## verismo21

Gracias a todos Uds. por sus comentarios y ejemplos. Encontré algunos ejemplos que son más bien morfosintácticos del castellano en contacto con el catalán. Me pongo de acuerdo con Samaruc que es difícil encontrar solo ejemplos morfológicos. Creo que se manifiestan más en las otras lenguas minoritarias de la Penísula Ibérica. Gracias de nuevo por su ayuda.

•El empleo del artículo definido con nombres propios: *la*_ Montse_, *el*_ Martín,_ etc. 

•El uso de los *deícticos *(ej., aquí, acá, allí, allá, ir, venir, llevar, traer) que incluyen ubicación o dirección en su significado. El catalohablante lo usa de manera opuesta a la del hispanohablante: _¿Está la María _*aquí*_? _(hablando por teléfono, donde esperaríamos *ahí*); _ya _*vengo* (en lugar de _ya _*voy*); _te lo _*llevo aquí* (en contextos donde otros hablantes dirían _te lo _*traigo aquí*)


----------



## jmx

verismo21 said:


> •El empleo del artículo definido con nombres propios: *la*_ Montse_, *el*_ Martín,_ etc.


Eso también es propio del castellano, solo que algunos lo consideran "vulgar".


----------

